# 'stress stinks' little did they know!



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

i just found out today (not the best way) that when i get stressed which i do very easily (teenagers we complain, get stressed and sleep )







that my IBS FLARES really bad so i was wondering anyone have any ideas how to get UNstressed??? i'm seeing a naturopathic and i was also wondering if anyone else had seen one and what were the results thanx for the postings~celle


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

celle some times i put my head between my knees and take 7 deep breaths. Or if i am home i listen to music, or go out side and get fresh air. hope it works for u. sorry if it dose not work. well today our school got a 2 hour delay. because of the ice. my brother fell on the ice, it was funny. my birthday is in 4 days. yes!!!!! were going to a movie (me and my friends)then there going to sleeping over.


----------



## paulo_mac (May 27, 2003)

Hi there, I know this is probably a really late reply, and it is [ive only just joined], you may have solved all your problems by now, but what I found to help, was relaxation and meditation. It relieves tension in your body, and most of all, your gut. I know it sounds new age and all, but, try it, its quite effective. You can do minor relaxation techniques like closing your eyes, regualte your breathing, and just relaxing individual parts of your body till its just......relaxed. Hope it helps you aswell


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

thanks for the reply! i'll deffinetly have to try it. things have been pretty busy though that time at the end of the year and all but i'll deffinetly keep it in mind during the summer when i get to breathe and relax!~ celle*


----------



## TSMarine (Jun 21, 2003)

Hello Celle, U wanna know what helps best for me when im stressed out... Running... Running or walking. JUST DONT GO OFF AND PLAY VIDEO GAMES... lol trust me... it dont work >.< Running is prolly 1 of the best non-stressfull things to do... ppl run when they are mad... some sad... upset...it works for a bunch of things, try it... same with walking. oh yeah... hitting things  it worked for me... but the only bad thing is that i gotta repair that hole in my wall...>.< lol... well, hope it helps, good luck, ttyl


----------



## reezyluv (Oct 31, 2003)

celle im gonna have to agree with tsmarine running has helped for me to and yoga unfortunatley i havent been able to gdo it as much as id of like to!


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

For me, the best stress reliever I've had are three things:Video Games- Suprisingly enough it has helped me. I like to unwind at the end of the day, I go up to this computer and sit and play on it for a little(but I play multiplayer and have many friends and some from school). I find that it just lets me leave some of my cares in the dust and simplifies everything down to this one thing. I understand that that is similar to an addiction, but thats what your doing when you run, you are leaving yuor stressors to allow yuor mind to focus.The second is my sport(very similar to their running) Paintball. I play on a team and in tournaments, but oddly enough I've never felt stressed about it. For some odd reason when I'm out on that field, with a mask on and a marker in hand, noone judges you, noone tells you what yuo can and can't do. You show them what you can and can't do and what you are. And Paintball is a sport where there is no prejudice at all. Noone has to be a certain size/sex/body type or anything, if you want to be good you can, as long as you try.Third is meditation- I meditate simply by blindfolding myself at night and clearing my head. I am also a druid though, but I want to make the point that meditation does differ from person to person. Though I have heard that yoga has helped. But for me, that has never worked or even seemed logical, so please forgive me if it seems I am speaking ill will of it. I have also realized that no matter what happens, what you feel is up to you. For me, this has helped me deal with what happens, being angry does not change the situation, being sad does not as well. I don't know how this can help you. And I apologize if it is against anyone else's and I apologize if it speaks ill will of the before mentioned posts, but this is what has happened to me, and I only hope that someone finds it useful. Remember, it differs from person to person, if their approach's look better for you, use them, if mine do, try them, if you want to, try them all, all that matters is what happens to you. I hope you find some relief. I have recently found this site, but I find sharing my story helps a good amount too. good luck! Raven


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

When I'm stressed, I go upstairs and lay down on my bed..I listen to music usually, it helps me relax. Sometimes, I go out and play basketball...and sometimes,I just work on my music. Also, Sipping water seems to help calm me down when I'm stress/upset.


----------



## Andrea555777 (Jun 17, 2004)

I know believe me. Stress does not help!But, did you know that nerves can cause pain too,that is somtimes how I get sick.


----------



## mlggibson (Aug 5, 2004)

I get stressed, and worry about things. I tried yoga and that helps me. I find stress causes my symtoms some times.(my mom signed on for me so I am only 13)


----------



## shopping and dropping (Aug 1, 2004)

Lay down on your bed or the sofa and listen to some very soft classical music, take a nice warm bath and read it a book it it (JUST DON'T DROP IT).... Even if you don't have a tummy ache, lie down with a hot water bottle on you (I would suggest tummy) ... It relaxes me and helps my tummy aches too.


----------



## shopping and dropping (Aug 1, 2004)

Maybe you could go through some therapy


----------



## Emily (Aug 19, 2004)

I think i'm going to start running. OR at least jogging. I love being out really early in the morning about 6am the air smells gorgeous. I might try the head between your knees thing aswell. I'm meeting my boyfriends Dad soon and he's a millionnaire that lives in France but also has a house in Oxford, UK. I've been with my boyfriend for a year and a ahlf and haven't met him yet, so Monday is a big day for me. I'm getting mega stressed just thinking about it flares my IBS.


----------

